# Can I submit spouse visa before last pay slip is received?



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi

I will be applying for a spouse visa for my husband to settle with me in the uk, he is currently in pakistan. 

Firstly, my last pay slip is due on 31st july, can i submitt my application before this date? Also can my husband also have his biometrics completed before 31st? 

Also which documents of mine need to be attested from the solicitor, they are all originals


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Aisha79 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be applying for a spouse visa for my husband to settle with me in the uk, he is currently in pakistan.
> 
> Firstly, my last pay slip is due on 31st july, can i submitt my application before this date? Also can my husband also have his biometrics completed before 31st?


No. Read the sticky at the top of the page about the 28 day rule. All your documents must be in existence at the time of application. You can't submit biometrics until after you submit the online application. 



> Also which documents of mine need to be attested from the solicitor, they are all originals


None.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Does this mean the sponsors cover letter and the accomodation letter on behalf of my parents do not need to be attested?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

None means none.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can i submit papers in pakistan? Or do they have to be sent to sheffield from the uk?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Can i submit papers in pakistan? Or do they have to be sent to sheffield from the uk?


They may not be accepted, even if they are, it may delay the application a little, as they still would need to be sent to Sheffield.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

So is it advisable for my husband to send me all the documents? 

Also if i complete the online application form on behalf of my husband, he can also send this with his documents? 

Once the fees has been paid before continuing to the next step do i need to print the form that my husband needs to take to his appointment or can i complete it and he can have access to it from there? 

When my husband submits his passport in pakistan will they not ask for all supporting documents or a check list?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The procedure for submitting documents for Pakistan applications has recently changed. Read this:

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...ement-visa-applications-submitted-in-pakistan


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> So is it advisable for my husband to send me all the documents?
> 
> Also if i complete the online application form on behalf of my husband, he can also send this with his documents?
> 
> ...


Yes.

If you print it, you'll have to send it to him for signing. Best he prints it himself and sends it to you with the rest of his documents.


Only passport will be submitted in Pakistan.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. If i complete the application form on his behalf, online, submitt the payment can my husband access the forms online from pakistan? Or once the payment is made he cannot go back to print the form ?

Also, my company changed their name therefore they gave me a new employment contract on 2nd feb 2015 i also have a payslip for this month of £1583 gross. Can i use this payslip as my first for my application?


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm also waiting for my last payslip which I will get on 31st July. I am submitting the online application 4th August. Good luck to you.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Can i ask how you will be submitting the documents? will yoube submitting online application and then ur husband/wife will send their documents to you in the UK, then you will send them to Sheffield? 

Also if you are receiving your last payslip on 31st July then can't you submitt the online application on the same day, why the 4th?

Will you have your documents attested and then submitt the online applcation?

will you be using a solicitor for your applcation or will you do it yourself?

Thanks


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Thank you for your reply. If i complete the application form on his behalf, online, submitt the payment can my husband access the forms online from pakistan? Or once the payment is made he cannot go back to print the form ?
> 
> Also, my company changed their name therefore they gave me a new employment contract on 2nd feb 2015 i also have a payslip for this month of £1583 gross. Can i use this payslip as my first for my application?


I can't help with the payslip question, but yes your husband will be able to access the form online from Pakistan.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha, which documents are you wanting to have attested ?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

All my documents will be orginals althought the last will be an online statement from the bank. 

I just need to have my documents checked, my cover letter and letter from parents stating i can live with them.

Also would you advise for me to use a solicitor for my case, they aee very expensive


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also, when you mean he can access it from there do you mean after i have submitted the payment can go back? 

I was hoping to fill the form and submitt the payment online and wanted him to print the application form and biometric appointment from pakistan


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> All my documents will be orginals althought the last will be an online statement from the bank.
> 
> I just need to have my documents checked, my cover letter and letter from parents stating i can live with them.
> 
> Also would you advise for me to use a solicitor for my case, they aee very expensive


Your bank statement will need to be stamped by the bank and or a letter from the bank stating authenticity.

No need to take your cover letter or letter from parents to a solicitor for attesting. You'll just be wasting your money tbh.

I didn't use a solicitor. I used this forum mostly and saved about £1000+.

You can post a checklist of all your documents here.

Have you written your cover letter and the letter from your parents?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes i have. All documents are ready just payslip and statement left. Also, did you complete your application youself, and what was the outcome? 

I really appreciate your help


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Yes i have. All documents are ready just payslip and statement left. Also, did you complete your application youself, and what was the outcome?
> 
> I really appreciate your help


Yes I completed all the applications myself. My wife was granted her visa in under 3 months, she's now here in the UK since March. 

Applied from Lahore, Pakistan. Because we applied before 6th April 2015 I didn't have to pay the healthcare surcharge or send the documents to Sheffield.

You should make a new thread (start a new topic) and list all your documents. If incase you're missing something or something isn't needed, they can tell you.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hii Aisha.
I will be applying from uk and then my wife will be submitting the documents in Bangladesh. 

Because I do 2 jobs I need to wait for my 7th payslip from 1 job which is 31st. And my 27th payslip from my 2nd job which is 3rd Aug. And on 4th Aug I will print of a statement showing wages credited and get bank to stamp it.

I will be using a solicitor because of 2 jobs and they both non salaried. So quite confusing. 


Job 1 paid every 4 weeks- 7 payslips
Job 2 paid weekly-27 payslips

Are you using a solicitor?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wasnt going to use a solicitor because i have all the documents ready, i only need to fill the application form. 

I need some concrete advice about the Sheffield process. 

Should i apply from pakistan or here? 

I heard if i apply from pakistan it takes a bit longer. The plan was to submitt the application form online on behalf of my husband, book the biometrics appointment, he was going to then print the application form and appointment letter take it with him to the appointment and then he would have sent them to me, for me to send to Sheffield


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> I wasnt going to use a solicitor because i have all the documents ready, i only need to fill the application form.
> 
> I need some concrete advice about the Sheffield process.
> 
> ...


You've been misinformed, because you can't apply for a spouse visa from the UK. Your husband has to apply from Pakistan, you can't apply for him.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

What i meant was i was going to fill out the application form online on behalf of him so it will all his details so he would only have to print and sign and send them to me, i was told on this forum i can do this??

Also, the new rules about sending the documents to Sheffield say that documents can be sent here and then send to Sheffield. Only passport has to be submitted in pakistan?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> What i meant was i was going to fill out the application form online on behalf of him so it will all his details so he would only have to print and sign and send them to me, i was told on this forum i can do this??
> 
> Also, the new rules about sending the documents to Sheffield say that documents can be sent here and then send to Sheffield. Only passport has to be submitted in pakistan?


Yes your right about both things.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks, i got a bit worried there! So what do you mean when you say i have been misinformed and i cannot apply for a spouse visa?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Thanks, i got a bit worried there! So what do you mean when you say i have been misinformed and i cannot apply for a spouse visa?


You said….


> I heard if i apply from pakistan it takes a bit longer.


So I was just making it clear.

But nothing to be worried about, you're doing things right!


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

So the way i have planned it, is suitable? I will ask him to send me the documents?

Can i register for him online from the uk too? 

Also, you said i cannot apply for a spouse visa from the uk? Just wanted to clear this


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> So the way i have planned it, is suitable? I will ask him to send me the documents? *Yes correct.*
> 
> Can i register for him online from the uk too? *Yes*
> 
> Also, you said i cannot apply for a spouse visa from the uk? Just wanted to clear this


You can submit the application online.

Everything is clear, don't worry.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's a question of semantics. Applying in UK means actually submitting you application in person or by post within UK. This you cannot do as your husband is in Pakistan. What you are doing instead is completing the online part of application in UK, but the actual application is made in Pakistan by your husband.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks joppa for your reply. I read that according to the new rule from 6th july my husband only needs to have his biometrics done and submit his passport, he can then send the documents to me in the uk and i can attach them with mine in the uk?

Islamabad also send them to sheffield. My plan was to submit the application here on his behalf wait for him to attend the appointment for biometrics and then tell him to send them to me??

Im not sure what to do now as im being told different things. Please help


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

by the way i am referring to the new rule regarding sending the dcuments to sheffield


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Are you using 1 job or 2 jobs Aisha? 
Are you going for priority or non priority?
When are you looking to apply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, your proposal under #30 is correct.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you explain in which order the documents need to be submitted? 

Also do they need to be submitted in a folder or just an envelope? And are papers allowed to be stapled together?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Xhuntaar13 said:


> Are you using 1 job or 2 jobs Aisha?
> Are you going for priority or non priority?
> When are you looking to apply?


It is1 job. Im not sure what you mean by priority or non priority. I am looking to apply on 31st july make husbands biometrics appointment, wait for him to send documents, show the solicitor ajd then send them to sheffield


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Can you explain in which order the documents need to be submitted?
> 
> Also do they need to be submitted in a folder or just an envelope? And are papers allowed to be stapled together?


Put them in logical order similar to this…

Online application
Appendix 2
Financial documents
Your partners documents
Your passport copy
Sponsor letter
Accommodation documents
Marriage documents
Proof of communications

I used paperclips, but most suggest to just tie all the papers with strings. No folders or wallets. Yes put everything in an envelope and write the GWF ref, on the top right of it. You'll get this when you start your online application.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I thought the sponsor letter was supposed to go at the front of all documents,after the forms for the officer to see. Please find a lost of the documents i will submitt:

Online application
Appendix 2 
Sponsor letter 
6 payslips
6 bank receipts 
6 bank statements
6 telephone bills on my name 
Employment letter 
Letter on behalf of cmpany itself (from emplyers accountants stating they do the accounts for the firm and i am an emplyee)
P60
Accomdation letter from parents stating we can live with them free of charge
Property inspection report
Land registry
Contact from pay as you go number to husbands mobile
Wedding photos
Receipt of a parcel sent to me 

My husband will provide the following:

Marriage certificate 
Undertaking letter (cover letter)
English lang certificate 
Call logs from pay as you go number to my number
'line' app screen shots from the past 6 months 

Question is should i show a council tax bill from my parents or is the accomodation document fine? 

I have a problem with the name as my passport shows asha and the rest of the documents show aisha marriage certificate also shows asha. I have been advised to write an affidivat just in case. The officer may not look into it but they may do. As my passport shows asha the application form will also show asha. Should j provide an affidivat or not? 

Thank you


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Aisha what date is your last bank statement? 

You said you will get your last payslip on 31st july and you wanna apply 31st July.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I will print my online statement on the 2nd and have it stamped by the bank. Can i do this or can i only submit the application after the 2nd?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The date of statement should really be on or before your online application, so I suggest you apply online on 2nd or later.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for the reply Joppa, i understand that i should apply after the 2nd but can my husband register online and complete the application form so on the 2nd all he will have to do is submit the payment?

Also if i login from the Uk to make the payment will the currency rate change or wil it still be submitted in pounds?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> I thought the sponsor letter was supposed to go at the front of all documents,after the forms for the officer to see. Please find a lost of the documents i will submitt:
> 
> Online application
> Appendix 2
> ...


Yes you should include the council tax statement as this will prove your parents are living at the property.

As you haven't corrected the name on your passport, yes you should write a letter explaining the mistake and have it stamped by a solicitor.

Haven't you got any before and after wedding pics of you both together?


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just do all the online stuff after you have all your documents just to be on the safe side. Also why don't you fill up the online form from uk?, especially the appendix 2.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

that is wat i am planning to do. I was going to do online form slowly just just in case i make any mistakes, the make the payment on the date i receive my last statement. Appendix 2 has to be filled out by hand anyway. 

my husband has already registered so i can use his login details from the uk, i will complete the forms on his behalf and he will print it in pakistan and send it to me along wih his documents after he has submitted his passport.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Best of luck. Il be doing my online application 3rd. Inshallah everything will work out fine.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

So what about the new rule to send the documents to Sheffield? Some solicitors do not even know about it especially in Pakistan. I believe that m husband only needs to take his printed application form and appointment letter, passport and id card to the biometrics, without any supporting documents. And after he has completed the biometrics he should send the documents to me in the Uk for me to send to Sheffield. 

Also, will he need the appndix 2 when he attend biometrics?

If i send all my documents to him he will have to send them to Islamabad and they will also forward the documents to Sheffield and apparently there will be a delay in the process. 

Please advise


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also, if i am applying for my husband from the Uk while he is pakistan, do i need to select apply for myself or apply for someone else?

My husband registered from pakistan with his details and it says he will need to pay £50 to use the service in mirpur, is this correct? 

will the same thing come up if i select apply for someone else?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> So what about the new rule to send the documents to Sheffield? Some solicitors do not even know about it especially in Pakistan. I believe that m husband only needs to take his printed application form and appointment letter, passport and id card to the biometrics, without any supporting documents. And after he has completed the biometrics he should send the documents to me in the Uk for me to send to Sheffield.
> 
> Also, will he need the appndix 2 when he attend biometrics?
> 
> ...


If the solicitors (specialising in immigration) you've been in touch with don't know about the changes, then that should tell you a lot about their expertise.

He can take his application with him, but they might not even want to see it. I've come across 2 people, one maybe on this forum and one on another who said their wife took all the documents with them to the biometrics appointment, but Gerry's didn't accept them. They were only interested in the Passport and said all other documents need to be sent to Sheffield.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Also, if i am applying for my husband from the Uk while he is pakistan, do i need to select apply for myself or apply for someone else?
> 
> My husband registered from pakistan with his details and it says he will need to pay £50 to use the service in mirpur, is this correct?
> 
> will the same thing come up if i select apply for someone else?


Apply for myself. If you select apply for someone else, you'll be doing it wrong.

Where does it ask you to pay £50 ?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thas if you apply in mirpur. My husband plans complete the application form and i will make the payment from the uk, he will then send the documents to me. I asked uk visa and immigration and they sent me an email too stating documents need to be sent to sheffield. 

One solicitor said to me there is no such rule, the other said they are also making settlement applications and their clients will be submitting all documents in pakistan, i think they just dont know. But im scared what of i do it wrong.

Ok so basically, can i make the payment from the uk? Also when my husband attends his biometrics does he need the appendix 2?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you read the link provided in post 8 of this thread? It's an official UKVI news item which says documents must now be submitted to Sheffield.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes i did but i was still confused because i was provided with mixed information. So i can ask for my husband to send me the documents?

Please can someone tell me whether he needs to provide the appendix 2 form aswell at biometrics?

Can someone also tell me how to write an affidavit?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What mixed information? The UKVI site is where you should be getting your information. They are the ones who make the rules and process the applications. 

An affidavit for what?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Affidavit for the problem i have in post 37.

Does my husband need to take appendix 2 with him to the appointment or just the application form along with his passport?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Why is there a discrepancy and haven't you had it corrected?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

my passport hows asha as this is what my birth certificate showed. When i complete the application form iwill obviously need to write asha too, however some documents state aisha and bank statements show initial a.

I was advised by a solicitor and through some research that i should create an affidavit, though immigration officers may just overlook this and may not notice, but just in case, i should have one. I need some sort of guideline lease as to what i need to write before asking the solicitor to stamp it. 

does my husband need to take appendix 2 to his biometric appointment?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

There is a section online about emplyment it asks for enployment details such as what is your role and how much you earn a month. I believe this is asking for applicants current employment and it should be in GBP currency?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can be in any currency the salary is paid in.


----------



## Chnadeem (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Aisha i submitted my wife's application online from here in the UK on sunday and i booked her appointment for her biometrics for Tuesday. She printed the application and appointment confirmation letter by logging in to the Visa4U website and she took them both to her appointment alongside her passport. They only asked to see her appointment letter and passport and nothing else. 

Now she is going to send her supporting documents and application form to me and i will put them together with my supporting documents and send them to Sheffield.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for reply, mine will be the same process. I wanted to confirm the enployment details online, that it is the applicants employment details and how much the applicant earns?


----------

